#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Почему Будды никогда не шутят?

## Иванофф

Почему Будды никогда не шутят?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Почему Будды никогда не шутят?


Обсуждали уже как-то, начиная с "дзэнского смеха" (https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=20972)...

----------


## Иванофф

> Обсуждали уже как-то, начиная с "дзэнского смеха" (https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=20972)...


Это совсем другая тема. (Неужели не видите?) Не юмор в буддизме, а отсутствие юмора у Будд.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это совсем другая тема. (Неужели не видите?) Не юмор в буддизме, а отсутствие юмора у Будд.


Дайте, для ясности, внятное разъяснение разницы между юмором и формами высказываний, вызывающих смех?

----------


## Иванофф

Мой вопрос прямой, и потому кристально прост. (Удивляюсь как возможно его не понять!)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Почему Будды никогда не шутят?


Ну и суровые же у Вас Будды )
Арктические видать. Или с Аравийской пустыни ?    ; )

А мне вот вспомнилось, как Будда с прекрасной климатической зоны Северных Индий(почти Фергана), представителям масти актёров пошутил, сказав что актёры перерождаются в адах, а назвал при этом наименования райских обителей )

Ещё вспомнилось из Шри Дхаммананда Махатхеры:
- Будда развил своё чувство юмора до такого совершенства, что даже ярые его противники были с лёгкостью обезоружены. Часто они ничего не могли поделать с тем, что начинали смеяться над собой.

----------

Игорь Ю (13.08.2020)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Почему Будды никогда не шутят?


Это сколько Будд, которые не шутят, вам повстречалось?

----------

Александр Т (08.01.2019), Владимир Николаевич (06.07.2018), Шуньшунь (13.07.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мой вопрос прямой, и потому кристально прост. (Удивляюсь как возможно его не понять!)


: )
Прошу простить мой слабый ум, но, насколько сам знаю/понимаю, шутка неразрывно связана с юмором, а в ответ на шутку ожидается смех.
Разве это неясно?
Так вот о том, что касается смеха и будд (архатов, просветлённых мастеров и т.п.), а равно -- смеха как такового, речь была в той самой теме...

----------


## Юй Кан

> А мне вот вспомнилось, как Будда с прекрасной климатической зоны Северных Индий(почти Фергана), представителям масти актёров пошутил, сказав что актёры перерождаются в адах, а назвал при этом наименования райских обителей )


"Масть актеров" -- это бубновая, трефовая, пиковая или чирвовая? : )
А если серьёзно, то никакой шутки по поводу перерождения актёров в адах там не было. Но чтобы в этом убедиться, нужно бы дать ссылку на конкретную сутту, где об этом сказано.




> Ещё вспомнилось из Шри Дхаммананда Махатхеры:
> - Будда развил своё чувство юмора до такого совершенства, что даже ярые его противники были с лёгкостью обезоружены. Часто они ничего не могли поделать с тем, что начинали смеяться над собой.


И тут нужны бы цитаты из аутентичных источников, иначе всё это -- просто слова: в какой сутте сказано, "что даже ярые его противники были с лёгкостью обезоружены. Часто они ничего не могли поделать с тем, что начинали смеяться над собой"?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Масть актеров" -- это..


_варна_ актёров.

(п.с. за цитатами к "буддистам" аравийской пустыни, а Шри Дхаммананда всётаки ланкийский махатхера с прекрасным традиционным буддийским образованием))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "А если серьёзно, то никакой шутки по поводу перерождения актёров в адах там не было. Но чтобы в этом убедиться, нужно бы дать ссылку на конкретную сутту, где об этом сказано.


И это - прочтите ту сутту на пали чтоб понять весь юмор и тонкую иронию (или хотябы названия "райов" "адов" там )))

А то  "суровые заполярники" уже актёров пачками в ады отправляют )) 
(хорошо, что хоть только на словах))

----------


## Кеин

Владимир Николаевич
Какую ту сутту? Вы, путеводитель слепых, наставник невежд, учитель младенцев, имеющий в Дхарме образец ведения и поведения, свет для находящихся во тьме, уж снизойдите, скажите какую, а лучше ссылку приведите, смилуйтесь, не посылайте читать весь канон чтобы её найти. Пожалуйста.

----------

Дондог (23.07.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Почему Будды никогда не шутят?


Потому что никакого никогда нет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Почему Будды никогда не шутят?


Суровые мужчины не танцуют, мальчики не плачут, принцессы не какают. 

Стереотипы питаются драматизациями. Если не драматизировать, то проблема тает на глазах.




> - Тобик, ты почему грустишь? Почему нос повесил?
> - У меня депрессия
> - А ты подними голову, посмотреть вокруг!
> - Нет, тогда депрессия может иисчезнуть. 
> (из детского мультика)


Когда (и это вполне привычно) люди не замечают, что сами питают те или другие драмы, они начинают верить в их объективность. Но поскольку другая сторона - не одна, а как минимум - две, люди продолжают драматизировать.
Другая сторона - не только отбрасывание драмы. Но так же невосприимчивость к ней. Глупость, которую люди видят в "неподобающем поведении" заставляет людей придерживаться драматизации. На похоронах не стоит смеяться. Грустите. Может быть не грустить, но и не шалить? Нет-нет, грустите или имитируйте грусть, так надежнее.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.07.2018), Монферран (07.07.2018), Пема Дролкар (14.07.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> _варна_ актёров.


_Варн_ всего четыре. Но никакой _варны_ актёров нет.




> (п.с. за цитатами к "буддистам" аравийской пустыни, а Шри Дхаммананда всётаки ланкийский махатхера с прекрасным традиционным буддийским образованием))


Есть простое объяснение условной неточности высказывания о совершенном чувстве юмора Будды: это дидактический приём, способствующий привлечению к Дхамме простых невежественных людей. Упая такая. : )
А вот то, что кто-то не только воспринял это на полном серьёзе, но ещё и выдаёт оное в качестве аргумента в пользу якобы реальной юмористичности Будды -- свидетельствует о прекрасности его нетрадиционного уровня самообразования...




> И это - прочтите ту сутту на пали чтоб понять весь юмор и тонкую иронию (или хотябы названия "райов" "адов" там )))


И это -- Ваша забота: процитировать палийский текст Талапута сутты (и дать собственный аргументированный комментарий по поводу собственного нетрадиционного перевода сочетания "ад смеха"), в которой дан ясный ответ на _трижды_ заданный (и дважды отклонённый) вопрос актёра Талапуты (пер. Тханиссаро Бхиккху):

Any beings who are not devoid of delusion to begin with, who are bound by the bond of delusion, focus with even more delusion on things inspiring delusion presented by an actor on stage in the midst of a festival. *Thus the actor -- himself intoxicated and heedless, having made others intoxicated and heedless -- with the breakup of the body, after death, is reborn in what is called the hell of laughter.* But if he holds such a view as this: 'When an actor on the stage, in the midst of a festival, makes people laugh and gives them delight with his imitation of reality, then with the breakup of the body, after death, he is reborn in the company of the laughing devas,' that is his wrong view. Now, there are two destinations for a person with wrong view, I tell you: either hell or the animal womb."

----------


## Кеин

И про смеющихся богов(это где живут такие? В аду?), о которых в Талапута сутте написано,  хотелось бы комментарий получить в дар, то есть безвозмездна.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> _Варн_ всего четыре. Но никакой _варны_ актёров нет.
> 
> 
> ]


Варн когда говорят  ввобщем - четыре.
А так варн много, есть варны актёров, есть варны попрошаек, есть.... разные варны, таково индийское общество(и тогда и сейчас), где люди по мастям делятся. И именно в таком обществе появился Будда и Архаты.

И это - у меня нет забот, по крайней озабоченности в цитировании и утверждении своего жёсткого правильного ....
Так, что не приписывайте мне пожалуйста, не свойственную буддистам озабоченность ))
А так то кому надо - сам найдёт, сам прочтёт и сам поймёт. Здесь чай не дети общаются, а взрослые зрелые самостоятельные люди, думающие в первую очередь собственным умом, а не цитатами из АИ )
И книга Шри Дхаммананды она для таких людей.

Упая же это всё что относится к  - нравственности, этике, дисциплине  и другим  различным тренировкам которые не относятся к взгляду и мотивации (эти два последних - праджня, начало и завершения буддизма, суть отличающая буддизм от не буддизма).

----------

Шавырин (07.07.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Варн когда говорят  ввобщем - четыре.
> А так варн много, есть варны актёров, есть варны попрошаек, есть.... разные варны, таково индийское общество(и тогда и сейчас), где люди по мастям делятся. И именно в таком обществе появился Будда и Архаты.


Где Вы их, эти разновсякие варны, именуя их ещё и мастями, берёте, если не ближайшего потолка?
Нет и не было никаких варн, кроме четырёх основных, которые в Средние века (куда позднее жизни Будды) разделились ещё и на джати... 




> И это - у меня нет забот, по крайней озабоченности в цитировании и утверждении своего жёсткого правильного ....
> Так, что не приписывайте мне пожалуйста, не свойственную буддистам озабоченность ))


В том и проблема, что, как свойственно не только буддистам, беззаботно/безответственно несёте, порой, дикую отсебятину, не внемля...




> А так то кому надо - сам найдёт, сам прочтёт и сам поймёт. Здесь чай не дети общаются, а взрослые зрелые самостоятельные люди, думающие в первую очередь собственным умом, а не цитатами из АИ )
> И книга Шри Дхаммананды она для таких людей.


Опираясь на канонические тексты, приближаешься к правильному пониманию Дхаммы.
Опираясь на собственный _кагбэ_ социально зрелый, самостоятельный, фантазирующий ум вместо опоры на канон -- вязнешь в измышлениях, как слон в топком болоте...




> Упая же это всё что относится к  - нравственности, этике, дисциплине  и другим  различным тренировкам которые не относятся к взгляду и мотивации (эти два последних - праджня, начало и завершения буддизма, суть отличающая буддизм от не буддизма).


Опять всё в кучу, с претензией на "в курсе", без учёта не раз Вам лично растолкованного...
Ладно, реально имеете право и лево: буксуйте и в этом, без продолжения с моей стороны.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> .... буксуйте и в этом, без продолжения с моей стороны.


Какой сотый по счёту раз это повторяете ?
 :Smilie: 

Касаемо же варн - съездите в Индию.
Жёстко четыре (и всё) - это просто поверхностный западный взгляд.
И можете цитировать и много цитировать, но ..... можно просто взять и хотя-бы один раз поехать в Индию.
Тоже и со всем этим западническим цитированием канона - можно просто взять и соприкоснуться с живым буддизмом таким какой он есть и был(без придумывания "изначального" , что более похоже на деятельность   реконструкторов придумывающих какими были викинги и средневековые рыцари(и это в лучшем случае, а то ведь есть и "эльфов" и "гномов" реконструируют))

(п.с. да и тем бы таких нелепых небыло , если бы просто один раз - взять и поехать соприкоснуться с живым буддизмом, с живыми буддистами, с живыми образованными буддийскими наставниками ))

----------

Шавырин (08.07.2018)

----------


## Кеин

В приложении Pali Droid забил слово "pahaasa".
Выдало вот чего:
_
Pahāsa

A niraya in which stage players are born after death. Tālaputa maintained that after death they were born among the Pahāsadevi. The Buddha contradicts this and says that their rebirth is in a Niraya and not in any deva world (S.iv.305f.; ThagA.ii.156). Buddhaghosa explains (SA.iii.100) that Pahāsa is not a special Niraya but rather a section of Avīci, where beings suffer while wearing the form of singers or dancers.
_

P.s.как теперь с  этим жить? Это мне не ведомо.

----------

Юй Кан (08.07.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> P.s.как теперь с  этим [/url] жить? Это мне не ведомо.


Например наряду со знакомствами с виртуальными [/urlами] познакомиться и с  искусством(в том числе и театральным) хотя бы таких буддийских стран, как Шри Ланка, Мьянма, Тай ... в реальности.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В приложении Pali Droid забил слово "pahaasa".
> Выдало вот чего:
> _
> Pahāsa
> 
> A niraya in which stage players are born after death. Tālaputa maintained that after death they were born among the Pahāsadevi. The Buddha contradicts this and says that their rebirth is in a Niraya and not in any deva world (S.iv.305f.; ThagA.ii.156). Buddhaghosa explains (SA.iii.100) that Pahāsa is not a special Niraya but rather a section of Avīci, where beings suffer while wearing the form of singers or dancers.
> _
> 
> P.s.как теперь с  этим жить? Это мне не ведомо.


Да ужас, канеш... 
Ад -- и _ни_какого _рая_, о каком мечталось ВН и Талапуте...
Но жить фсё равно нада правильна, а не неправильна! : )

----------

Кеин (08.07.2018)

----------


## Кеин

> Например наряду со знакомствами с виртуальными [/urlами] познакомиться и с  искусством(в том числе и театральным) хотя бы таких буддийских стран, как Шри Ланка, Мьянма, Тай ... в реальности.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Ну тада  кимона...кинима...     киноматограф (во!)
И это в буддийских странах также есть )

(а щё эстрада вполне таки у буддийстов присутствует и концерты и шоу проводятся,
и не только в странах ЮВА, но и даже) в Гималайах:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLqWg4NRuLc
и о ... , там не только буддисты студенты смеются, но и даже  Гьялванг Друкпа .....  смеётся:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTcn4keKbtQ
)))

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... с живым буддизмом таким какой он есть и был...


 Это про который Учителя говорят, что там плевать людям на Учение, им бы шнурочек Учитель лишь бы освятил? нет, спасибо. Ученики на уроке физики, это не наука физика.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это про который Учителя говорят, что там плевать людям на Учение, им бы шнурочек Учитель лишь бы освятил? нет, спасибо. Ученики на уроке физики, это не наука физика.


Это про тот из которого те Учителя.
(юмора конечно буддийским наставникам незанимать, особенно в сфере самоиронии и по отношению к своим.
плюс такое говорение должно какбы вдохновлять учеников из другой культуры и вдохновлять отнюдь не на пренебрежение к их народам их буддийских стран, а на нечто иное )

И по крайней мере те ученики на том уроке учат именно - физику.
И именно учат и на уроках.
Это используя Ваш пример.

А такто основные буддийские образовательные центры и центры затворов  - они там.
Да и практики там не только на уровне шнурочков, если уж честно и непредвзято рассмотреть ситуацию.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это про тот из которого те Учителя.


Потому им веры и больше, так как они в этом выросли и подробно объясняют ситуацию. Нежели фантазерам о святом неприкосновенном традиционном буддизме, которые готовы предать Учителей в угоду своим фантазиям.




> И по крайней мере те ученики на том уроке учат именно - физику.


Только учеными они еще не стали, и не являются представителями науки, ни двоечники, да и даже кто на пятерку знает, только изученный материал.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Только учеными они еще не стали, и не являются представителями науки, ни двоечники, да и даже кто на пятерку знает, только изученный материал.


Но они находятся в месте где системно преподаётся конкретный предмет и располагают всей необходимой базой и основой  для его изучения.
Начиная от основ и базы языка, культуры и мировосприятия...
И не имеют излишнего самомнения, больше свойственного детсадовской группе, в том что уже изучили предмет там где даже нет соответствующей школы. Хоть и какието азы могущие подвести к науке физика начинают закладывать и с детского сада.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> И не имеют излишнего самомнения, больше свойственного детсадовской группе, в том что уже изучили предмет...


 У них самомнения нет, а у вас оно откуда, что их обычная бытовуха является Дхармой, и отменяет законы сансары, где сансарный ум, занимающийся исключительно сансарной деятельностью, с какой-то стати может избежать адов?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У них самомнения нет, а у вас оно откуда, что их обычная бытовуха является Дхармой, и отменяет законы сансары, где сансарный ум, занимающийся исключительно сансарной деятельностью, с какой-то стати может избежать адов?


Хотябы на основе того, что кроме нарака в круговерти есть и иные сферы существования, в том числе и человечьи и божественные.

А кроме обычной бытовухи у мирян то ничего и нет.
И это может быть Дхармой, а может и не быть, но это как ни крути, а это мирянская самсарная бытовуха.(раз уж в такой классификации разговор идёт)
Чай же не из "монастыря" из затвора пишите ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А вообше если актёры в ад падают или в лучшем случае животными рождаются , то тем более и каждый из зрителей тудаже направиться, и слушающие музыку, и читающие литературу, и ....
Ну а заодно и музыканты и писатели и художники и все чья деятельность вызывает те чувства и эмоции.

И даже все мужья и жёны - туда же, так как вступая в сексуальные отношения вызывают чувства у своего партнёра похлеще игры актёров.

Это если быть такими уж серьёзными, и всё так прямо плоско воспринимать, .... как гокулики )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да ужас, канеш... 
> Ад -- и _ни_какого _рая_, о каком мечталось ВН и Талапуте...
> : )


Ну раз Вы уж меня упомянули : )

Незнаю о чём мечталось Талапуте, но вот в ад он врядли попал.
В Тхерагатхапали (есть и такой  раздел коренной(мула) сутта питаки, непосредственных слов Будды не несущий, но вот Слова Буддадхаммы содержащий) есть стихи принадлежащие Талапуте. 
Так что ирония Будды сработала и он с юмором обескураживал заставляя не только смеяться над собой, но и даже как в данном случае заплакать. (или возможно в смысле :_ до слёз_)
Вот такая вот была "упая" ) , которая при прямо плоском понимании может восприниматься как жёсткая непреложная истина.

----------


## Юй Кан

Вот не зря же в Средние века и в христ. Европе, и в России актёров хоронили за пределами кладбища...
А в целом -- да: независимо от статуса и рода занятий, все буддисты, имеющие неправильные воззрения перерождаются в аду либо в мире животных, о чём внятно сказано -- _всем внемлющим_ -- и в Талапута сутте: *Now, there are two destinations for a person with wrong view, I tell you: either hell or the animal womb*.

А Тхерагатхи (как и Тхеригатхи) созданы тхерами, т.е. старейшими монахами (и, соответственно, монахинями), а не сторонниками неправильных воззрений, приводящих-де следующих им актёров в райские обители смеющихся дэвов. Что ясно следует -- _для внемлющих, опять же_ -- и из текстов этих гатх.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Опять же - прямо плоско средневеково, извиняюсь.
Неправильные взгляды не ведут непосредственно в ад или в животное рождение.
Они косвенные условия, в том плане  что напр. не признающий карму и последующие жизни - может совершать и поступки (тела, речи, ума) уже непосредственно приводящие в неблагие уделы.
Причём  поступки ведущие в нарая\нарак\ад или другие неблагие уделы может совершать и человек имеющий правильные взгляды (напр. в силу слабого характера или можно по буддийски - с малым накоплением  пуньи\ заслуг) - и пойдёт туда.
А человек с неправильными взглядами - необязательно такие поступки совершит, но вероятность очень очень высока, и что если напр. не сейчас, так в каком то будущем.

Ну, а  - рahāsa niraya(санскр. нарака) это ирония на рahāsadevi.
Почему и предлагаю прочесть на пали сутту, Вы же переводчик с пали и санскрита, а значить можете непосредственно читать  оригинальный текст.

И кстати перекручиваете даже смысл текстов переводов.
Так как если без иронии(в переводе теряется) то актёры перерождаются в  аду, а вот имеющие такие неправильные взгляды или в аду или животным.
Вот переводы сутты и можно с целым текстом переводов ознакомиться, а не вырванными цитатами:
русский:
https://www.oum.ru/literature/buddizm/sutra-o-talapute/
английский:
https://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipi....002.than.html

----------


## Александр С

Очень странный вопрос с "дзогченом" в поле традиции! Ну, хотя бы, ваш гуру шутит?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.07.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Всем сторонникам "рая смеющихся дэвов" -- правила Упосатхи, где седьмой пункт касается как раз артистов, танцоров и вообще развлекательных мероприятий.

Pāṇātipātā veramaṇī sikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.	
Я принимаю правило воздерживаться от уничтожения живых существ.

Adinnādānā veramaṇī sikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.	
Я принимаю правило воздерживаться от взятия того, что мне не дали.

Abrahmacariyā veramaṇī sikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.	
Я принимаю правило воздерживаться от нецеломудрия.

Musāvādā veramaṇī sikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.	
Я принимаю правило воздерживаться от ложной речи.

Surāmeraya-majja-pamādaţţhānā veramaṇī sikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.	
Я принимаю правило воздерживаться от принятия опьяняющих веществ, ведущих к беспечности.

Vikālabhojanā veramaṇī sikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.	
Я принимаю правило избегать принятия пищи в неположенное время.

Nacca-gīta-vādita-visūka-dassanā mālā-gandha-vilepana-dhāraṇa-maṇdana-vibhūsanaţţhānā veramaṇī sikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.	
*Я принимаю правило воздерживаться от танцев, пения, музыки, посещения развлекательных мероприятий, ношения гирлянд, использования духов и косметики для украшения тела.*

Uccāsayana-mahāsayanā veramaṇī sikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.	
Я принимаю правило воздерживаться от использования высоких или больших постелей.
Ещё -- из Дхаммапады (к вопросу, почему будды не смеются):

146. *Что за смех, что за радость, когда мир постоянно горит?* 
Покрытые тьмой, почему вы не ищете света?

----------


## Юй Кан

> И кстати перекручиваете даже смысл текстов переводов.


А вот это -- просто ложь. 
Не первый раз, к слову.
И оправданием Вам может служить только если страдаете дислексией...

Дислексия — специфическая неспособность к обучению, имеющая нейрологическое происхождение. Характеризуется трудностями с точным или беглым распознаванием слов и недостаточными способностями в чтении и письме.
И тогда становятся понятными и оправданными Ваши регулярные искажения смыслов даже не текстов (включая Талапута сутту), а слов.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Всем сторонникам ....]


Это правило на одни сутки мирянами принимается.
Либо на время затвора.
Это такая временная тренировка и средство накопления пуньи.

Касаемо же строки Дхаммапады, то это было произнесено в празднования традиционного индийского праздника совмещающего наши Новый год, Первое Апреля и традиции средневековых Карнавалов.
Тогда не просто в Индии смеялись и радовались, а реально предавались всему чему захочется, на это время переставали действовать правила и понятия того общества. (см. Дхаммапада аттха катха на данную строфу).
(отголоски того празднования сохранились на Бирме(Тинджан), и хоть уже намного намного празднуют поспокойней, но каждых год гибнет по несколько сотен людей, вот именно о таких "весельях" говорится в той строфе)  

А всем сторонникам искусственного грустного заморализированного жёсткого крайнего доморощенного "буддизма" советую обратиться к буддизму традиционному такому как он есть(см. жизнь и понятия стран буддийского региона) и к такому каким он всегда был(см. истории описывающие быт и понятия ранних буддистов и того индийского общества, сохранённые в комментариях на сутты и виная).

(касаемо того, что перекрутили или нет, каждый сам может сделать вывод, ознакомившись с Вашими сообщениями где цитируете куски английского перевода и переводом всей сутты.
насчёт дислексии - улыбнуло  :Smilie: , прикольный Вы человек, с Вашим то "венгерским", а я не русский мне так писать можно и не борец за чистоту речи (каким Вы себя позиционируете, то надевая то снимая ту или иную маску (прямо как те актёры лицедеи   :Smilie: )) )

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А вообше если актёры в ад падают или в лучшем случае животными рождаются , то тем более и каждый из зрителей тудаже направиться, и слушающие музыку, и читающие литературу, и ....
> Ну а заодно и музыканты и писатели и художники и все чья деятельность вызывает те чувства и эмоции.
> 
> И даже все мужья и жёны - туда же, так как вступая в сексуальные отношения вызывают чувства у своего партнёра похлеще игры актёров.


Вот это новость!!! Когда весь буддизм именно об этом и есть. Когда исчерпывается благая карма в ад падают даже боги. Веселый у вас и удобный буддизм без адов, можно ничего не делать так.

----------

Дондог (23.07.2019), Юй Кан (09.07.2018)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А всем сторонникам искусственного грустного заморализированного жёсткого крайнего доморощенного "буддизма" советую обратиться к буддизму традиционному такому как он есть(см. жизнь и понятия стран буддийского региона) и к такому каким он всегда был(см. истории описывающие быт и понятия ранних буддистов и того индийского общества, сохранённые в комментариях на сутты и виная).


Лучше почитать жизнеописание Учителей, чтобы понять, что такое живой буддизм, как он есть.

----------


## Кеин

_(в) Есть, молодой домохозяин, такие шесть порочных последствий частого посещения театральных зрелищ:
Он постоянно думает:
(1) где сейчас танцы?
(2) где сейчас пение?
(3) где сейчас музыка?
(4) где сейчас декламация?
(5) где сейчас игра на цимбалах?
(6) где сейчас дутье горшков?_
( https://dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn31.htm )
Мой неавторитетный комментарий в том, что всё в меру, о Дхарме лучше помышлять чаще, вместо думания куда бы сходить отдохнуть и поесть (хлеба и зрелищ поистине вечно).
Но, думается мне, что искусство в общем и даже во всяких формах его, величайшем из которых является кино, может и Дхарме научить хотя бы заинтересовать. Это как обоюдоострый меч, смотря как рубать. И в ад не по профессии определяют(т.е. человек сам себе его строит), а по карме. Это ИМХО.



Чо, никто про смеющихся богов не знает? Печальбеда.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.07.2018)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Мой неавторитетный комментарий в том, что всё в меру, о Дхарме лучше помышлять чаще, вместо думания куда бы сходить отдохнуть и поесть (хлеба и зрелищ поистине вечно).
> Но, думается мне, что искусство в общем и даже во всяких формах его, величайшем из которых является кино, может и Дхарме научить хотя бы заинтересовать. Это как обоюдоострый меч, смотря как рубать. И в ад не по профессии определяют(т.е. человек сам себе его строит), а по карме. Это ИМХО.


Так Будда же не судья, который приговоры выносил, актер - в ад, убийца - в ад. А разъяснял формирование привычных состояний ума, в соответствии с которыми и перерождаешься. У актера это состояние выходить каждый день и веселить зрителей, там они еще через голову могут ползти лишь бы стать великими актерами, чтобы только их смотрели и им радовались. Вот и ад соответствующий, вместо зрителей гоготать только будут "смеющиеся боги".

----------

Юй Кан (09.07.2018)

----------


## Харуказе

На счёт Будд не знаю,но архаты вроде как шутили. В Тхеригатхе и Тхерагатхе есть довольно много вполне жизнерадостных и в чем то даже ироничных/самокритичных гатх. Есть история где одна архати сказала брахману, что если он омываясь в Ганге пытается смыть свою карму,то тогда все рыбы в Ганге должны быть пробужденными. Единственное не помню была ли она уже на тот момент архати или нет.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.07.2018)

----------


## Кеин

Всех актёров под одну гребёнку косить - это обобщать.
Бывают и такие --> https://onedio.ru/amp/1-0-dokazatels...ollivuda-26165

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.07.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2018)

----------


## Raudex

> Почему Будды никогда не шутят?


Шутят, только очень тонко
TheBuddhaSmiles151017.pdf

Например здесь Будда приводит забавный, комичный своей абсурдностью пример осла идущего с коровьим стадом. Подобную манеру часто используют и обычные современные буддийские учителя, выставляющие порочное поведение как нелепицу.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.07.2018), Юй Кан (09.07.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> _(в) Есть, молодой домохозяин, такие шесть порочных последствий частого посещения театральных зрелищ:
> Он постоянно думает:
> (1) где сейчас танцы?
> (2) где сейчас пение?
> (3) где сейчас музыка?
> (4) где сейчас декламация?
> (5) где сейчас игра на цимбалах?
> (6) где сейчас дутье горшков?_
> ( https://dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn31.htm )
> ...


Нюанс: карма человека определяется им самим, его деяниями, в т.ч. и его профессией, которой человек занимается большую часть времени.
Оттого и существуют профессии, категорически нерекомендуемые для буддиста: забой скота и животных, торговля мясом, изготовление оружия и торговля им, и т.п.
Насколько знаю, лицедейство к таким профессиям не относится, но оно основывается на самовлюбённости (т.е. нарциссизме/эгоизме) и жажде славы... Потому эта профессия не может способствовать следованию Дхамме (избавлению от привязанности к эго).
(Кстати, Будда ведь всё верно сказал Талапуте, который признал правоту мнения Благословенного и стал его последователем. А тут столько желающих "оправдать" актёров -- обнять и плакать. %)

Есть, конечно, _как и везде_, исключения и среди актёров (тот же Киану Ривз), но это именно _исключения в общем ряду_.

----------


## Aion

> Есть, конечно, _как и везде_, исключения и среди актёров (тот же Киану Ривз), но это именно _исключения в общем ряду_.


Рассуждения об общем ряде, самовлюблённости, нарциссизме, по-моему, камешек в огород всем нам, носящим социальную маску (персону). Так что снимайте спокойно маски живых существ и не парьтесь, что введёте в ступор "зрителей", товарищи бхагаване  :Smilie:

----------

Шуньяананда (09.07.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Рассуждения об общем ряде, самовлюблённости, нарциссизме, по-моему, камешек в огород всем нам, носящим социальную маску (персону). Так что снимайте спокойно маски живых существ и не парьтесь, что введёте в ступор "зрителей", товарищи бхагаване


За других не возьмусь, а за себя отвечу: нет у меня лично масок. : )
Никогда не выдаю себя за кого-то, кем не являюсь.
Хотя, было дело, играл роль Челкаша в школьном ещё театре (классе в 8-м), потом -- участвовал в студ. театрике (было два спектаклика, с проф. режиссёром и сценаристом), а потом -- КВН всякие, начиная со школы, городской команды и вплоть до института.
Приходилось ставить спектакли и самому: на заводском конкурсе худ. самодеятельности...
Вообще одно время очень интересовался театром и сценическими образами, начиная с пантомимы.
Потому в общем представляю себя лицедейство изнутри. 
Да и вообще в том, что сказал, -- никаких открытий нет: это общеизвестные вещи, которые признают и актёры, и режиссёры, и вообще работники сцены. : )

И вообще в искусстве -- в самом широком смысле -- всё более или менее то же самое. При всех исключениях.
Мне об этом когда-то и А.А.Вознесенский, к которому я в 1977-м заявился со стихами, сказал: "Если не хочешь быть первым или лучшим -- не лезь в творчество", рассказав перед этим ещё и своего рода притчу... (Лень её оттаптывать, не суть. : )

----------


## Aion

Ликбез: Персона (архетип)  :Cool:

----------

Шуньяананда (09.07.2018)

----------


## Кеин

@*Юй Кан*
Про карму согласен. Насчёт того что актёрство и прочее лицедейство основано на жажде славы и прочего шайтана, так я могу сказать что учительство тоже основано на жажде славы, и это будет узколобая точка зрения, как и ваша про актёрство.
Насчёт ваших стихов и чтобы не быть лучшим или первым, как-то часто слышал, что самые лучшие и первые появляются(обретают признание) после смерти. Хотя не правило конечно ;-)
А про маски интересно, учитывая тот простой факт, что мы тут на форуме через маски общаемся и даже картинки себе ставим, названные звучным словом "аватар". Как вы там себя порой именовали ... "дракон скорпионский"? Хорошая маска. А у меня маска шута ;-)

----------

Aion (09.07.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ликбез: Персона (архетип)


Спасиб. Но это -- специфический термин, действительно, относящийся к каждому, к буддизму отношение вряд ли имеющий, хотя наверняка где-то использованный и в буддологических текстах. 
Это при том, что театральная (как и вводящая в обман или манипулятивная) маска -- нечто иное, что я и имел в виду.

Вопрос: Почему, чуть начнёшь говорить о чём-то, тут же зачастую является человек, заводящий разговор о чём-то напрочь другом?
Ответ: Патамушта это напрочь другой человек! : )

----------

Aion (09.07.2018)

----------


## Aion

> Вопрос: Почему, чуть начнёшь говорить о чём-то, тут же зачастую является человек, заводящий разговор о чём-то напрочь другом?
> Ответ: Патамушта это напрочь другой человек! : )


Ну мир очень гармонично устроен: каждый только о себе говорит, вроде как...  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

И ещё -- немного об себе, да? : ))




> @*Юй Кан*
> Про карму согласен. Насчёт того что актёрство и прочее лицедейство основано на жажде славы и прочего шайтана, так я могу сказать что учительство тоже основано на жажде славы, и это будет узколобая точка зрения, как и ваша про актёрство.


Почему узколобая? Власть (над людьми) -- высшая сласть. Потому и в рядах наставников хватает жаждущих славы, а то и прибыли... При всех нечастых исключениях. И это -- нормально, как по мне.




> Насчёт ваших стихов и чтобы не быть лучшим или первым, как-то часто слышал, что самые лучшие и первые появляются(обретают признание) после смерти. Хотя не правило конечно ;-)


Конечно. : ) 
Тем паче, что есть совсем простой -- но не психологически/самолюбиво : ) -- вариант: писать в стол, чему меня долго учили, говоря, к примеру так: "Знаете, вы -- безусловно, поэт. Но у вас же есть профессия, заработок? Вот. А Литинститут ежегодно выпускает целую свору литераторов: людей без других профессий... Это кроме тех, кто уже известен... Понимаете?" И в конце-концов я это понял, тем более, что ходить по редакциям и доказывать, что ты -- гений, а не какая-нить шантрапа, было всегда дискомфортно. Потому, в частности, и ушёл в переводы сакральных текстов, угомонив (или -- утолив? : ) гавторское самолюбие...




> А про маски интересно, учитывая тот простой факт, что мы тут на форуме через маски общаемся и даже картинки себе ставим, названные звучным словом "аватар". Как вы там себя порой именовали ... "дракон скорпионский"? Хорошая маска. А у меня маска шута ;-)


Не, Скорпио-Дракон -- это не маска, а мои знаки Зодиака, предопределяющие, как водится, психотип и характер... Кто знает -- поймёт. 
Но редко кому об этом сообщаю: только тем, кто норовит... понапи'сать, образно говоря, в карманы. : ) Своего рода предупреждение.

----------

Кеин (09.07.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну мир очень гармонично устроен: каждый только о себе говорит, вроде как...


Не, скорее, -- о своём, но в широ-о-оких пределах собственных заблуждений...
Славно поговорили, правда? : )

----------


## Raudex

Вот ещё забавная история, из Суттавибханги.

Кому лень читать - там говориться как тхера Сагата по-пьяни уснул ногами в сторону Будды. И Будда обнаружив утром такое дело задаёт монахам вопросы, ну явно ироничные своей риторичностью: "А был ли Сагата уважителен к Татхагате раньше?", "А уважителен ли он теперь?"  и т.д.

----------

Aion (09.07.2018), Владимир Николаевич (09.07.2018), Кеин (09.07.2018), Юй Кан (09.07.2018)

----------


## Aion

> Не, скорее, -- о своём, но в широ-о-оких пределах собственных заблуждений...
> Славно поговорили правда? : )


Заблуждения - святое, только сквозь них нирвану видно)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот ещё забавная история, из Суттавибханги.
> 
> Кому лень читать - там говориться как тхера Сагата по-пьяни уснул ногами в сторону Будды. И Будда обнаружив утром такое дело задаёт монахам вопросы, ну явно ироничные своей риторичностью: "А был ли Сагата уважителен к Татхагате раньше?", "А уважителен ли он теперь?"  и т.д.


Да не, какая уж тут ирония? Скорее -- суровое разоблачение непотребного поведения по отношению и к Татхагате, и к Винае... Мне так очень кажется. : )

----------

Raudex (09.07.2018)

----------


## Raudex

И как забыть чудесную сутту где Будда приводит примеры преемущества собак перед браминами. Она определённо стоит того что б её сюда скопировать целиком.




> _Сона сутта: Собаки AN 5.191
> Перевод с английского: SV
> 
> [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, эти пять древних брахманских практик ныне можно увидеть среди собак, но не среди брахманов. Какие пять?
> (1) В прошлом брахманы совокуплялись только с брахманками, но не с не-брахманками. Но теперь брахманы совокупляются и с брахманками, и с не-брахманками. Кобели, однако, до сих пор совокупляются только с суками, но не с самками других животных. Такова первая древняя брахманская практика, которую ныне можно увидеть среди собак, но не среди брахманов.
> (2) В прошлом брахманы совокуплялись с женщинами только в [надлежащий] период, а не вне этого периода. Но теперь брахманы совокупляются с женщинами и в [надлежащий] период и вне этого периода. Кобели, однако, до сих пор совокупляются с суками только в [надлежащий] период, а не вне этого периода. Такова вторая древняя брахманская практика, которую ныне можно увидеть среди собак, но не среди брахманов.
> (3) В прошлом брахманы не покупали и не продавали брахманок, и они инициировали сожительство только по взаимной любви, поступая так ради продолжения семейной линии. Но теперь брахманы покупают и продают брахманок, и инициируют сожительство как в случае взаимной любви, так и без взаимной любви, поступая так ради продолжения семейной линии. Кобели, однако, до сих пор не покупают и не продают сук, и инициируют сожительство только по взаимной любви, поступая так ради продолжения семейной линии. Такова третья древняя брахманская практика, которую ныне можно увидеть среди собак, но не среди брахманов.
> (4) В прошлом брахманы не накапливали богатства, зерна, золота и серебра. Но теперь брахманы накапливают богатство, зерно, золото и серебро. Собаки, однако, до сих пор не накапливают богатства, зерна, золота и серебра. Такова четвёртая древняя брахманская практика, которую ныне можно увидеть среди собак, но не среди брахманов.
> (5) В прошлом брахманы отправлялись на поиски еды с подаяний вечером, чтобы поужинать, а также утром, чтобы позавтракать. Но теперь брахманы едят столько, сколько пожелают, пока не набьют животы, а затем уходят, забрав остатки еды с собой. Собаки, однако, до сих пор ходят в поисках еды вечером, чтобы поужинать, и утром, чтобы позавтракать. Такова пятая древняя брахманская практика, которую ныне можно увидеть среди собак, но не среди брахманов.
> Таковы, монахи, пять древних брахманских практик, которые ныне можно увидеть среди собак, но не среди брахманов»._

----------

Aion (09.07.2018), Владимир Николаевич (09.07.2018), Юй Кан (15.07.2018)

----------


## Raudex

> Да не, какая уж тут ирония? Скорее -- суровое разоблачение непотребного поведения по отношению и к Татхагате, и к Винае... Мне так очень кажется. : )


Не скажите, очевидно всем что Будде не требуются ответы на эти вопросы, также всем присутствующим прекрасно понятно что произошло. Для выволочки как мне кажется можно найти прямые формулировки, но Будда как бы делает вид, что он "не в теме" и требует разъяснений, типа "может я запамятовал и Сагата и раньше так себя вёл? Да вроде нет. Что же случилась? А, он назюзюкался!"
Мне это ситуация казалось похожей вот на этот комический эпизод из кино
Не знаю, может я пытаюсь увидеть юмор там, где его нет, но Тханиссаро привёл это фрагмент в своей книжке, на которую я сослался выше, мне, как минимум, не одному это показалось забавным. Впрочем пусть народ решит смешно это или нет.

Разумеется в шутках, что я привёл, Будда определённо формулирует так, что оставляет шанс на лобовое понимание изложенного и тем людям, у которых чувство юмора изначально не предусмотрено  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (09.07.2018), Кеин (10.07.2018)

----------


## Aion

> Разумеется в шутках, что я привёл, Будда определённо формулирует так, что оставляет шанс на лобовое понимание изложенного и тем людям, у которых чувство юмора изначально не предусмотрено


По-моему, в этом самая суть буддизма: абсолютная свобода.

----------

Raudex (09.07.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> По-моему, в этом самая суть буддизма: абсолютная свобода.


По мне, суть буддизма -- глубокая самодисциплина/самообуздание (без чего не будет освобождения), а абс. свобода -- самая суть сансары. : )

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Будде не требуются ответы на эти вопросы,


Так он их и не для себя задает, а правильно направляет ум слушателей, задавая правильные вопросы.




> Разумеется в шутках, что я привёл, Будда определённо формулирует так, что оставляет шанс на лобовое понимание изложенного и тем людям, у которых чувство юмора изначально не предусмотрено


Если всем все понятно было, то зачем он потратил время на подробное объяснение? Или вы думаете Будда давал разъяснения кому-то еще помимо присутствовавших?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да не, какая уж тут ирония? Скорее -- суровое разоблачение непотребного поведения по отношению и к Татхагате, и к Винае... Мне так очень кажется. : )


Полез уточнять, и оказалось, что в Винае на тот момент пункта про опьяняющие напитки ещё не было, и именно случай с Сагатой, согласно Тханиссаро Бхиккху, способствовал его введению...

----------


## Raudex

> Так он их и не для себя задает, а правильно направляет ум слушателей, задавая правильные вопросы.


А то ведь слушатели как дети, не понимают что пьяный человек неадекватен, никогда не видели пьяных


> Если всем все понятно было, то зачем он потратил время на подробное объяснение? Или вы думаете Будда давал разъяснения кому-то еще помимо присутствовавших?


Так он правило формулировал, на века, а начал именно с ироничных вопросов. Достаточно хорошенько почитать Суттавибхангу на предмет истории введения иных правил. В большинства случаев к Будде приходят и говорят: "произошло то и то", и он сразу уточняет у виновного, так ли это, а потом говорит что то вроде: "Глупец, как ты мог совершить это! Лучше бы ты сделал то-то (менее дурное), а не это". Обычно никаких наводящих вопросов он не задаёт, тем более столь риторических, сразу идёт выволочка и завинчивание гаек.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.07.2018)

----------


## Raudex

> Полез уточнять, и оказалось, что в Винае на тот момент пункта про опьяняющие напитки ещё не было, и именно случай с Сагатой, согласно Тханиссаро Бхиккху, способствовал его введению...


В данном случае Тханиссаро не при чём, это именно Суттавибханга, Пачиттийа 51.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.07.2018), Юй Кан (10.07.2018)

----------


## Aion

> По мне, суть буддизма -- глубокая самодисциплина/самообуздание (без чего не будет освобождения), а абс. свобода -- самая суть сансары. : )


Тот, кто вчера казался мной, имел в виду вот что: свобода нужна для того, чтобы сделать свободным кого-то ещё...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тот, кто вчера казался мной, имел в виду вот что: свобода нужна для того, чтобы сделать свободным кого-то ещё...


Передайте ему: "Одному другого не очистить..." и далее -- по тексту Дп. : )

----------


## Aion

> Передайте ему: "Одному другого не очистить..." и далее -- по тексту Дп. : )


Мир, май, труд!  :Smilie: 




> Тело есть древо просветления-бодхи,
> А сознание подобно светлому зерцалу на подставке.
> Мы должны прилежно трудиться, непрестанно вытирая его,
> Чтобы на нем не было пыли и грязи!

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Так он правило формулировал, на века, а начал именно с ироничных вопросов. ...


Какое отношение имеет история, записанная по памяти через сотни лет, непосредственно к своду правил?

----------


## Raudex

> Какое отношение имеет история, записанная по памяти через сотни лет, непосредственно к своду правил?


Потому что это история и есть часть свода правил.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Потому что это история и есть часть свода правил.


Правило это правило, делать или не делать того-то, делать так-то и т.п. А история это событие произошедшее в кругу конкретных людей, и всё сказанное в этой истории относилось к этим людям.

----------


## Raudex

> Правило это правило, делать или не делать того-то, делать так-то и т.п. А история это событие произошедшее в кругу конкретных людей, и всё сказанное в этой истории относилось к этим людям.


Не совсем. Как и в суттах Никай, где есть основная мораль и есть описание контекста, так и в перовой Книге Винайи, Суттавибханге, правило - это центральный элемент, а истории как оно менялось - это необходимый и полезный антураж. Каждому правилу посвящена отдельная глава, где, кроме прочего, есть также схема наказаний для случаев когда нарушение не полное, а частичное. Правила же Патимоккхи как список, или свод, обычно не относят к Канону непосредственно, но их выделяют в технических целях, например для декламации во время Упостахи. Также не следует забывать, что, кроме Суттавибханги, есть ещё и 2 вагги Кхндхак, а также Паривара, плюс обширный свод Комментариев, где содержится большое количество дополнительных правил.

Если брать вашу логику, то и сутты надо освобождать от подробностей, оставляя только их главную мораль. Но так никто не делает, сутты берут как есть.
С Винайей всё в точности так же. Важно как само правило, так и принципы, которые стояли у истоков его введения. Их знание помогает находить решения в спорных ситуациях, не описанных прямо. Для Винайи это даже более критично, ведь в трактовке сутт можно, по идее, позволить себе вольности и есть время на размышления, но когда имеешь дело с правилом, то нужно очень чётко понимать когда оно нарушено, а когда нет. И знать это надо здесь и сейчас.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.07.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

Если видишь всю массу страдания миров всех существ непосредственно и ежемгновенно, как то мало места остается юмору...

----------

Юй Кан (10.07.2018)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Если брать вашу логику, ...


 Если брать мою логику, то сутта это не художественный фильм с Буддой в главной роли, разыгранный для будущих поколений, а конкретная ситуация, где Будда задал правильные вопросы, направив умы присутствовавших, и разъяснил как с этим быть. А не юморил относительно очевидной и понятной всем присутствовавшим ситуацией.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если брать мою логику, то сутта это не художественный фильм с Буддой в главной роли, разыгранный для будущих поколений, а конкретная ситуация, где Будда задал правильные вопросы, направив умы присутствовавших, и разъяснил как с этим быть. А не юморил относительно очевидной и понятной всем присутствовавшим ситуацией.


Вот поэтому и объясняться конкретные ситуации.
Приводятся всегда истории, причём не только к правилам Виная, но и к Суттам.

А без этого будет лишь жёсткое:
_- к чему смех и радость, когда мир постоянно горит..._
И без понимания, что это сказано в разгар дичайшей массовой пьянки, огней костров, зажигательных кто с кем хочет гуляний - будет тулится это высказывание вообщем к радости и смеху.

Касаемо же истории с пьяным, то так в основном и поступают, показывая  насколько глуп, неадекватен и смешон пьяный человек. С юмором и иронией. 
Ведь не обьяснять же пьяному чтото серьёзно, учить, выговарить, ругать и т.п. - всё равно не поймёт пока в таком состоянии : )

----------


## Raudex

> Если брать мою логику, то сутта это не художественный фильм с Буддой в главной роли, разыгранный для будущих поколений, а конкретная ситуация, где Будда задал правильные вопросы, направив умы присутствовавших, и разъяснил как с этим быть. А не юморил относительно очевидной и понятной всем присутствовавшим ситуацией.


ну вам виднее

----------


## Юй Кан

> ну вам виднее


Бханте, контрольный вопрос: почему в ситуации с Сагатой монахи (по чьему совету, к слову, в каждом доме по всему Косамби в ходе сбора подаяния подносили Сагате крепкий хмельной напиток) не смеялись и даже не улыбались, отвечая на вопросы Благословенного?
Или у них тоже (как, скажем, у меня : ) с юмором было не очень?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Касаемо же истории с пьяным, то так в основном и поступают, показывая  насколько глуп, неадекватен и смешон пьяный человек. С юмором и иронией.


Ну да, поюморить над пьяненьким, только что запинавшим своего ребенка, или убившим кого-то, кто под руку попался... и поиронизировать.

----------


## Raudex

> Бханте, контрольный вопрос: почему в ситуации с Сагатой монахи (по чьему совету, к слову, в каждом доме по всему Косамби в ходе сбора подаяния подносили Сагате крепкий хмельной напиток) не смеялись и даже не улыбались, отвечая на вопросы Благословенного?
> Или у них тоже (как, скажем, у меня : ) с юмором было не очень?


Не написано смеялись или нет. Да и не обязательно внешне проявлять эмоции, достаточно почувствовать юмор умом, тем более тут не клоунада, а тонкая ирония.

Мне вообще в данной роли довольно не уютно, одно дело доказывать что имелось в виду, и совсем другое доказывать смешно ли что-либо. Это довольно индивидуально. Кому-то смешно, а кому-то нет. Меня история позабавила, пусть меня это как то характеризует, но что я могу поделать? И две другие истории, что я представил выше, также довольно смешные на мой взгляд.

----------

Юй Кан (10.07.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну да, поюморить над пьяненьким, только что запинавшим своего ребенка, или убившим кого-то, кто под руку попался... и поиронизировать.


Речь о другой ситуации идёт.

А то ведь можно и к любой радости применять:
_-- к чему смех и радость, когда мир постоянно горит..._
Даже когда вокруг нет общей попойки и огней карнавала(по типу средневековых).

----------


## Юй Кан

Там ситуация была никак не смешной, а, скорее, поучительной, не более и не менее того.
Чтобы прояснить себе и, может быть, кому-то ещё, что к чему, перевёл этот фрагмент из книги Тханиссаро Бхиккху.

§ 6.2 [Из истории происхождения правила употребления алкогольных напитков.]
И вот почтенный Сагата отправился в приют аскета с вьющимися волосами — Амбатиттхи и по прибытии, войдя в его обитель и расстелив травяную подстилку, сел, скрестив ноги, с выпрямленным телом, сосредоточившись перед собой. Нага [живший в там] увидел, что почтенный Сагата вошёл, и, увидев это, был расстроен, недоволен и испустил дым. Почтенный Сагата [также] испустил дым. Нага, не в силах сдержать свою ярость, исторгнул пламя. Почтенный Сагата, войдя в элемент огня, [также] исторгнул пламя. И вот почтенный Сагата, подавив огонь нага своим огнём, отправился в Бхаддаватику.

Благословенный, пробыв в Бхаддаватике столько, сколько хотел, отправился в в Косамби. Миряне же из Косамби прослышали: «Говорят, почтенный Сагата сражался с Амбатиттха-нагой!»

Затем Благословенный, совершив переход, пришел в Косамби. Миряне из Косамби, приветствуя Благословенного, отправились к достопочтенному Сагате и, по прибытии, поклонившись ему, сели на почтительном расстоянии. Сев так, они говорили ему: «Что, почтенный, нравится тебе из того, что трудно добыть? Что мы можем приготовить для тебя?»

Когда это было сказано, некоторые из шести монахов сказали мирским последователям из Косамби: «Друзья, есть крепкий напиток, называемый голубиным хмельным напитком [цвета голубиных ног, согласно комментарию], который любят монахи, но для них трудно его добыть. Приготовьте его».

Затем миряне из Косамби, приготовив в каждом доме голубиный хмельной напиток, и, видя, что почтенный Сагата отправился за подаянием, говорили ему: «Почтенный Сагата, выпей голубиного хмельного напитка! Почтенный Сагата, выпей голубиного хмельного напитка!». Тогда почтенный Сагата, выпив в каждом доме голубиного хмельного напитка, рухнул, покидая город, мертвецки пьяным у городских ворот.

Затем Благословенный, покидая город с несколькими монахами, увидел, что почтенный Сагата рухнул мертвецки пьяным у городских ворот. Увидев это, он обратился к монахам и сказал: «Монахи, подберите Сагату».

Ответив Благословенному: «Как скажешь, почтенный», монахи взяли почтенного Сагату в монастырь и положили его головой к Благословенному. Но почтенный Сагата развернулся и, не просыпаясь, улёгся ногами к Благословенному. И Благословенный, обратившись к монахам, сказал: «Разве раньше Сагата не был уважительным и почтительным к Татхагате?»

«Да, достопочтенный.»

«Почтителен ли и уважителен он к Татхагате сейчас?»

«Нет, достопочтенный.»

«Разве не вступил Сагата в поединок с нагом Амитаббхой?»

«Да, достопочтенный.»

«Сможет ли он [сейчас] вступить в поединок хотя бы с безвредной водяной змеёй?»

«Нет, достопочтенный.»
Для прояснения и уточнения ряда деталей этой истории рекомендуется обратиться ещё и к "Джатаке об опьянении" (пер. c пали Т. Елизаренковой).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Ну а вот здесь:
https://legacy.suttacentral.net/en/pi-tv-bu-vb-pc51
ирония в словах Будды вполне читается.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Речь о другой ситуации идёт.
> 
> А то ведь можно и к любой радости применять:
> _-- к чему смех и радость, когда мир постоянно горит..._
> Даже когда вокруг нет общей попойки и огней карнавала(по типу средневековых).


Ну да, живи и радуйся, буддист, любой радостью, а истина о страдании/неудовлетворённости -- побоку?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну да, живи и радуйся, буддист, любой радостью, а истина о страдании/неудовлетворённости -- побоку?


А вот какраз у меня не про любую радость )
Как минимум моя фраза исключает: когда вокруг  общая попойка и огни карнавала(по типу средневековых "карнавалов").

А так да - надо жить и радоваться (примечание для максималистов : в хорошем умеренном смысле)
А страданий и так предостаточно в жизни, чтоб на любую радость и счастье цыкать:
_--- к чему смех и радость, когда мир постоянно горит..._
(слова произнесённые в той конкретной ситуации, а не по поводу любой радости)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А вот какраз у меня не про любую радость )
> 
> А так да - надо жить и радоваться (примечание для максималистов : в хорошем умеренном смысле)
> А страданий и так предостаточно в жизни, чтоб на любую радость и счастье цыкать:
> _--- к чему смех и радость, когда мир постоянно горит..._
> (слова произнесённые в конкретной ситуации, а не по поводу любой радости)





> А то ведь можно и *к любой радости применять*:
> _-- к чему смех и радость, когда мир постоянно горит..._
> Даже когда вокруг нет общей попойки и огней карнавала(по типу средневековых).


В Дхаммападе нет ничего по поводу "общей попойки и огней карнавала(по типу средневековых)": это начало "Главы о старости".

Ещё раз, конкретнее: *истину о страдании/неудовлетворённости применяем только в страдании/неудовлетворённости?*

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну а вот здесь:
> https://legacy.suttacentral.net/en/pi-tv-bu-vb-pc51
> ирония в словах Будды вполне читается.


Зачем блефуете? Это та же самая история о Сагате, с ещё более назидательным финалом.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В Дхаммападе нет ничего по поводу "общей попойки и огней карнавала(по типу средневековых)": это начало "Главы о старости".
> 
> Ещё раз, конкретнее: *истину о страдании/неудовлетворённости применяем только в страдании?*


Дхаммапада не изучается без Дхаммападааттхакатха.
Иначе не понять контекста ситуаций в которых были произнесены те или иные строки.

Сформулируйте Ваше понимание *истины о страдании*. Чтоб знать о чём Вы.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ещё раз, конкретнее: *истину о страдании/неудовлетворённости применяем только в страдании/неудовлетворённости?*


Пока формулируете, то напишу раз настаиваете.

Счастье и радость это не страдание.
Страдательно - именно непостоянство (в том числе и непостоянство переживания счастья и радости).
И причина страдательности не в счастье и радости, а в - см. вторую истину арьев.

Касаемо же пути, то чем больше себя в страдание и безрадостность загонять - то тем глубже в это и погрузишься. 
Так как то что закладывается в пути, то и реализуется в результате.
(и да - использую слово: реализовывать, вполне по буддийски, как и напр. пользовать\юзать буддизм, заниматься буддизмом, практиковать буддизм и т.п.)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Касаемо же пути, то чем больше себя в страдание и безрадостность загонять - то тем глубже в это и погрузишься.


Не стоит выдумывать и приписывать оппонентам противоположную своей точку зрения. То, что спорят с перевиранием сутр про серьезные вещи, как, например, про формирование причин для перерождения в адах, не означает, что топят за загнаться за страдание и безрадостность.

"(1) «Монахи, у безнравственного человека, у того, чьё нравственное поведение неполноценно, (2) отсутствует непосредственная причина для не-сожаления. У того, у кого нет не-сожаления, чьё не-сожаление неполноценно, (3) отсутствует непосредственная причина для радости. У того, у кого нет радости, чья радость неполноценна, (4) отсутствует непосредственная причина для восторга. У того, у кого нет восторга, чей восторг неполноценен, (5) отсутствует непосредственная причина для безмятежности. У того, у кого нет безмятежности, чья безмятежность неполноценна, (6) отсутствует непосредственная причина для удовольствия. У того, у кого нет удовольствия, чьё удовольствие неполноценно, (7) отсутствует непосредственная причина для правильного сосредоточения. У того, у кого нет правильного сосредоточения, чьё правильное сосредоточение неполноценно, (8) отсутствует непосредственная причина для знания и видения вещей в соответствии с действительностью. У того, у кого нет знания и видения вещей в соответствии с действительностью, чьё знание и видение вещей в соответствии с действительностью неполноценно, (9) отсутствует непосредственная причина для разочарования и бесстрастия. *У того, у кого нет разочарования и бесстрастия, чьё разочарование и бесстрастие неполноценны, (10) отсутствует непосредственная причина для знания и видения освобождения.*" отседова

----------


## Raudex

> Там ситуация была никак не смешной, а, скорее, поучительной, не более и не менее того.
> Чтобы прояснить себе и, может быть, кому-то ещё, что к чему, перевёл этот фрагмент из книги Тханиссаро Бхиккху.


Спасибо за перевод. Перечитал. Посмеялся снова, уж простите  :Smilie:

----------

Кеин (12.07.2018), Юй Кан (11.07.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Счастье и радость это не страдание.
> Страдательно - именно непостоянство (в том числе и непостоянство переживания счастья и радости).
> И причина страдательности не в счастье и радости, а в - см. вторую истину арьев.


Ну, это -- Ваша трактовка истины о страдании (банально-демагогическая, типа гениально отлитого в граните "Свобода лучше, чем несвобода"), не более того.
Для сравнения -- цитата из "Сутты запуска Колеса Учения":

А в чем состоит благородная истина о страдании?
И рождение -- страдание, и старость -- страдание, и смерть -- страдание,
и печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние -- страдание.
С нелюбимым связь -- страдание, с любимым разлука -- страдание,
и не получать то, чего хочется -- страдание.
Короче говоря, пять присваиваемых совокупностей (упадана кхандха) -- страдание.

А в чем состоит благородная истина о происхождении страдания?
*Пристрастие (танха), которое вызывает дальнейшее становление (бхава), -- сопровождаемое страстью и наслаждением, ищущее удовольствий то здесь, то там, -- то есть пристрастие к чувственным удовольствиям, пристрастие к становлению, пристрастие к не-становлению.*
Такие дела...




> Касаемо же пути, то чем больше себя в страдание и безрадостность загонять - то тем глубже в это и погрузишься. 
> Так как то что закладывается в пути, то и реализуется в результате.


Загонять себя в страдание и безрадостность никто, кроме ВН, не предлагал. Так что это вы сами с ним разберитесь...
В радости тоже себя загонять -- глупость: одно страдание выйдет в силу непостоянства и радостей...
Задачей же стремящегося к Освобождению является успокоение ума, шарахающегося (совершенно естественно: по т.н. "закону маятника") у обычного человека из радости в печаль и обратно.




> (и да - использую слово: реализовывать, вполне по буддийски, как и напр. пользовать\юзать буддизм, заниматься буддизмом, практиковать буддизм и т.п.)


А вот не надо бы учить меня учиться: я и сам не умею. : ) (Это по поводу усвоения Дхаммапады...)
Но про будд. понимание страдания -- почему нет, раз было заказано?

Как обычно, всё, оттоптанное выше, -- для обдумывания, а не для прений.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Спасибо за перевод. Перечитал. Посмеялся снова, уж простите


Умеете убеждать, не убеждая! : ))
Ладно, раз бханте Тханиссаро и бханте Raudex сказали в морг -- тут всем смеяться, значит, -- всем смеяться, даже если не смешно... : )

В общем, я вас, бхиккху (мн. число), всё равно уважаю... Кроме шуток.

----------

Raudex (11.07.2018)

----------


## Иванофф

Юмор - дело сугубо ситуативное, т.е. сильно зависящее от места, времени и обстоятельств. Поэтому вполне возможно во времена Будды Шакьямуни(Нирманакая)(от будд уровня Самбхогакаи и Дхармакаи видимо юмора в принципе ждать не приходится) от некоторых его высказываний люди и ухохатывались. Подозреваю, что письменных источников с образцами юмора(любого, не только буддийского) этой местности и 2500 летней давности просто не сохранилось. Поэтому судить о его юморе в принципе невозможно.

----------


## Won Soeng

Однажды бедной девочке кто-то на улице дал кусочек сахара. Она крепко схватила его в ладошку и убежала.
Она думала, что пока она не будет его есть, и будет крепко его держать, чтобы никто не увидел и не забрал.
Вечером она хотела посмотреть на сахар, но побоялась разжать руку. Так она и заснула.
Когда она проснулась, ее рука все так же была сильно сжата и она решила, что и этот день может обойтись без сахара.
Так прошло несколько дней. Она проснулась и услышала, что рядом плачет мужчина. Она вышла и огляделась. У стены дома сидел мужчина в лохмотьях и плакал, его тело сотрясалось.
Тогда она подошла, протянула руку и разжала ладошку. Но сахар в ладошке весь растял, ладошка была пуста, не было видно ни крошки. Девочка замерла в недоумении и смотрела на пустую ладошку. Ни одна мысль не могла возникнуть у нее в уме, такое сильное замешательство овладело ей.
Она даже не заметила, что мужчина больше не плачет, а только улыбается и смотрит ей в глаза.

Потом он протянул руку, погладил пальцем ее ладонь и сказал: спасибо, что освободила меня.
Девочка очнулась, но рядом уже никого не было. Она только чувствовала на своем лице улыбку.

----------

Монферран (12.07.2018)

----------


## Raudex

> 146. *Что за смех, что за радость, когда мир постоянно горит?* 
> Покрытые тьмой, почему вы не ищете света?


Комментарий на данную строфу рассказывает нам абсолютно антиалкогольную историю. Осуждается здесь не сам по себе юмор, а именно развязное и беспечное поведение под влиянием интоксикантов.

_Visakha was one of the most famous female lay disciples. She was very devoted and generous. Once, some men from Savatthi asked Visakha to be a companion to their wives, who were frivolous and liked to drink alcohol. Their husband hoped that Visakha could have positive influence on them. 
    Once, the group of women went to the garden. The wives secretly brought some liquor and got drunk. When Visakha found out about it, she was angry and reprimanded them. 
    At another occasion, the women wanted to go to the garden again. Visakha refused, remembering what happened the last time. So they requested to go to the Jetavana monastery to pay respect to the Buddha. 
    After arriving at the monastery, the ladies again got drunk from the liquor they brought secretly along. Mara further influenced their minds and the women started to behave shamelessly: they were dancing, singing and jumping about. 
    When the Buddha saw this, he used his supernormal powers. He let the room get dark and illuminated the sky with rays of strong light. The women were frightened and awed at the same time. They got sober quickly. 
    The Buddha admonished them for their behavior and for getting drunk. He told them that drinking alcohol brings pain and unhappiness, it clouds our minds and then we are more likely to get under influence of evil passions. 
    At the end of the discourse, all the ladies were firmly established in the path and returned home mindfully and peacefully._




> "Что за смех, что за радость, когда мир постоянно в огне?"... - первая строка одной из известных строф Дхаммапады
> туда же можно отнести и "*Серьезные не умирают*". так что вполне возможно.


Цитату взял отсюда, там не могу ответить по известным причинам, пишу здесь, уже коль скоро тут поднята аналогичная тема. 

Имеется в виду 21-ая трофа

_Серьезность – путь к бессмертию. Легкомыслие – путь к смерти.
Appamādo amatapadaṃ, pamādo maccuno padaṃ;_

Здесь "памаада", "несерьёзность", как мне кажется всё таки в большей мере означает "небрежность", "безответственное отношение к делу", а не отсутствие чувства юмора. Склонность к шуткам вовсе не обязательно означает легкомыслие и лень.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.07.2018), Кеин (13.07.2018), Юй Кан (12.07.2018)

----------


## Yeshe

> Почему Будды никогда не шутят?


Странный вопрос. А посмотрите на другие религии - там не только не шутят, но даже не улыбаются. А Будда улыбается. Единственный из учителей, стоящих у основания мировых религий. Все остальные жутко мрачный народ, а Будда улыбается, потому что он один знает путь к истинному спасению. Если вы хотите шуток, то смотрите комедии. Они конечно жутко глупые и не спасут, но вам же смеяться важнее, чем спастись. Так ли я понимаю ваш вопрос?

----------


## Шавырин

Чу́вство ю́мора — психологическая особенность человека, заключающаяся в *подмечании противоречий в окружающем мире и оценке их с комической точки зрения*.* Отсутствие чувства юмора может* выступать объектом иронии со стороны социального большинства и *нарекаться фанатизмом*. ( https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Чувство_юмора )

" А ежeли поймешь, что сансара — нирвана, то всяка печаль пройдет " (с) Б.Г.

" Да обретём мы уверенность в воззрении о том, что сансара и нирвана - одно и то же " (Дуджом Ринпоче)

----------


## Юй Кан

Спасибо, бханте Raudex.
Печально, что "известные причины" распространились и на Вас... Не сдавайтесь, конечно! : ) Хотя вы ведь оба -- упрямые, а власти у второго поболее... %)

Что до строк из 146-й гатхи Дхаммапады, не думаю, что они относятся исключительно и только к алчущим хмельного зелья жёнам, помещённым Татхагатой в тёмную кутузку... : ) Даже если сказано это были применительно именно к той ситуации.
А иначе получается, что квасить-то, конечно, -- не рекомендуется, но в прочем -- веселись, честной народ, следуя за Татхагатой! %)

Не раз уже и сам писал, что Татхагата ПК никогда не смеётся, обнажая зубы, а разве что улыбается. К примеру, вспоминая тот или иной эпизод из своей прошлой жизни, связанный с его становлением на Путь. Как, к примеру, в Гхатикара сутте.
Вот и Тханиссаро Бхиккху в своей книге говорит: "... фактически, сам Будда редко улыбается в Каноне, а когда улыбается, причины его улыбки никогда не бывают веселыми".

(Книга, к слову, очень интересная. Постараюсь постепенно её всю перевести... : )

----------

Raudex (12.07.2018)

----------


## Raudex

> Что до строк из 146-й гатхи Дхаммапады, не думаю, что они относятся исключительно и только к алчущим хмельного зелья жёнам, помещённым Татхагатой в тёмную кутузку... : ) Даже если сказано это были применительно именно к той ситуации.


А я разве настаиваю? Нет. Но история всё же важна и сама по себе, и в контексте нашей беседы. Очевидно, что речь в строфе не идёт об иронии и юморе вообще, а скорее о необузданном веселье, которому предались пьяные гражданочки. Тем более я не припомню, что Будда как-то осуждает умеренное и уместное веселье мирян. Он вовсе не врывается на каждый праздник со словами "Всё горит!".

Я лично склонен думать, что, относительно юмора, Будда, как и в разных других случаях, исходит из пользы конкретным людям. Для кого-то неуместное веселье - это, быть может, единственное препятствие, отделяющее его от решительных перемен к лучшему, и логично в этой связи дать необходимое наставление, а кому то эта тема вообще не важна, а преобладающие преграды - другие.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.07.2018), Юй Кан (12.07.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я лично склонен думать, что, относительно юмора, Будда, как и в разных других случаях, исходит из пользы конкретным людям. Для кого-то неуместное веселье - это, быть может, единственное препятствие, отделяющее его от решительных перемен к лучшему, и логично в этой связи дать необходимое наставление, а кому то эта тема вообще не важна, а преобладающие преграды - другие.


Конечно.
У Тханиссаро Бхиккху сказано ещё чётче:

Одна из причин, почему юмор Канона не распознается, связана с его стилем: часто он бывает тонким, бесстрастным и сухим. Этот стиль юмора может оказываться невоспринятым читателем в современных культурах, где шутки обозначаются заранее, а юмор стремится быть заметным. Другая причина заключается в том, что переводчики часто упускают то, что тот или иной пассаж рассчитан на улыбку, и потому делают его плоским, педантичным.

Что характерно для юмора Канона, он в основном соответствует наставлениям Будды о мудрой речи: правдивость, полезность и своевременность. Он также соответствует правильной речи — опять же, по большей части, — в том, что она не использует ложь или преувеличение, речь, приводящую к розни, грубую речь или пустословие: типы речи, которые в форме преувеличения, национализма, расизма и глупости зачастую являются обычными разновидностями юмора.

----------

Raudex (12.07.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Заодно -- из той же книги -- касательно обсуждавшегося здесь актёра (момент, отсутствующий в известном мне до сих пор фрагменте).

Палийский Канон имеет репутацию лишённого чувства юмора. И это легко понять. В некоторых его пассажах Будда, кажется, выставляет юмор в дурном свете. Например, в «Рунна сутте (О воплях)»* (AN 3:107) он ссылается на «смеющихся чрезмерно, показывая свои зубы», как на форму ребячества, и советует, чтобы монах, чувствуя радость в Дхамме, просто улыбался. В его наставлениях Рахуле в MN 61 говорится, что умышленную ложь нельзя произносить «даже в шутку». В отрывке из Винаи (Sk 51) говорится о монахе, бывшем актере, который шутил о Сангхе. Будда, в ответ, признал нарушением для монаха рассказывать анекдоты не только о Сангхе, но и о Будде или Дхамме.————————————————————

* *Рунна сутта*

[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, (1) в Учении Благородных пение является воплем. (2) В Учении Благородных танцы являются сумасшествием. (3) В Учении Благородных непомерный смех, когда человек выставляет на показ свои зубы, является ребячеством. Поэтому, монахи, в отношении пения и танцев [нужно осуществить] разрушение моста1. Когда вы улыбаетесь, радуясь Дхамме, то достаточно выразить это лишь улыбкой».

_1 Комментарий поясняет, что нужно устранить как само пение или танцы, так и причины, которые их вызывают. Это означает "разрушить мост" в отношении этого._
Перевод SV

----------


## Raudex

> .... отрывке из Винаи (Sk 51) [U]говорится о монахе, бывшем актере, который шутил о Сангхе. Будда, в ответ, признал нарушением для монаха рассказывать анекдоты не только о Сангхе, но и о Будде или Дхамме.


 С 51-ой секхийей интересно: Там не анекдот был в нашем понимании, а смешной комментарий: “sabboyaṃ maññe saṃgho sītīkato” ("полагаю вся эта сангха охладилась") на шумное питьё монахами горячего молока.
Будда сперва осуждает за сам комментарий, причём добавляет, что остальных 2-х Драгоценности это тоже касается, и вводит дуккату за это, а потом сразу же вводит и секхийу против шумного питания. Именно этот запрет даёт заголовок главе. 

Для меня довольно ново обнаружить дуккату в теле текста про секхийу, то есть более тяжкое правило в описании менее тяжкого. Век живи - век учись.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.07.2018), Юй Кан (13.07.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Заодно -- из той же книги -- касательно обсуждавшегося здесь актёра (момент, отсутствующий в известном мне до сих пор фрагменте).
> 
> ]


Кстати, далеко не факт, что в Sk 51 говориться о том же актёре.
Даже скорее не о нём, так как Талапута  после той беседы вскоре вскоре стал Архатом, вскоре вскоре стал Архатом*

Ведь и вправду в том переводе Талапута-сутты, который Вы смотрели, отсутствует  фрагмент  : )
вот эти последние строки не переведены:

Alattha kho tālapuṭo naṭagāmaṇi bhagavato santike pabbajjaṃ, alattha upasampadaṃ. Acirūpasampanno ca panāyasmā tālapuṭo…pe… arahataṃ ahosīti. 

(Tipiṭaka - Mūla - Suttapiṭaka - Saṃyuttanikāya - Saḷāyatanavaggapāḷi - Gāmaṇisaṃyuttaṃ - Tālapuṭasuttaṃ)

(*и это - моя речь здесь не причём, в теле сутты указано, что надо повторить, два раза, ну чтоб передать  таким оборотом речи насколько скоро ))
или пользуясь более средствами русского языка:  _приняв посвящение, практически сразу стал Архатом_ (правда так както сухо и блекло получается,  на пали  красивше и выразительней))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Почему Будды никогда не шутят?


Never say never.)))( Пошутила)

Мне интересно, а откуда Вы это взяли?

Вообще, согласно Махаяне( а Вы в дзогчене, вижу), Будды могут принимать любые фрмы и проявлять любые искусные методы, видя ум существа и на каком уровне восприятия он находится. ЛЮБЫЕ. Тоесть, ежели надо шутнуть, они и пошутят. Им видней.

У меня вопрос. А почему Иванофф с двумя "ф"?

----------


## Шавырин

> Почему Будды никогда не шутят?


Наверное ...

 Потому,-что  ...

 Не умеют .

----------


## Raudex

> Кстати, далеко не факт, что в Sk 51 говориться о том же актёре.


В Секхийи 51 не указано имя шутника. Написано "naṭapubbako bhikkhu" (бхиккху бывший актёр).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.07.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В Секхийи 51 не указано имя шутника. Написано "naṭapubbako bhikkhu" (бхиккху бывший актёр).


Интересно, сколько бывших актёров, бросив шутливую реплику, послужили причиной для введения пункта о шутках за столом? : )
Мне кажется, такой был один.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Интересно, сколько бывших актёров, бросив шутливую реплику, послужили причиной для введения пункта о шутках за столом? : )
> Мне кажется, такой был один.


А был ли среди учеников Будды лишь один бывший актёр, чтобы утверждать, что шутливая реплика принадлежит именно досточтимому Талапуте ?
Который к тому же  бывший предводитель актёров, а не просто бывший актёр, как в истории Секхийи 51.

Дочитайте всё-таки Tālapuṭasutta до конца: 
https://suttacentral.net/sn42.2/pli/ms

Вдруг это не он, ставший возможно уже на тот момент Архатом.
А наговаривать на Архата не хорошо, да ещё и в шутливом тоне со смайликами.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А был ли среди учеников Будды лишь один бывший актёр, чтобы утверждать, что шутливая реплика принадлежит именно досточтимому Талапуте ?


Dutiyampi:



> Мне кажется, такой был один.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Dutiyampi:


А если Вы наговариваете на Архата …pe…

----------


## Юй Кан

> А если Вы наговариваете на Архата …pe…


Нет. Докажете обратное?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет. Докажете обратное?


Alattha kho tālapuṭo naṭagāmaṇi bhagavato santike pabbajjaṃ, alattha upasampadaṃ. Acirūpasampanno ca panāyasmā tālapuṭo…pe… arahataṃ ahosīti. 

https://suttacentral.net/sn42.2/pli/ms

----------


## Юй Кан

> Alattha kho tālapuṭo naṭagāmaṇi bhagavato santike pabbajjaṃ, alattha upasampadaṃ. Acirūpasampanno ca panāyasmā tālapuṭo…pe… arahataṃ ahosīti. 
> 
> https://suttacentral.net/sn42.2/pli/ms


Привычно передёргиваете: у меня не было утверждения, что Талапута не достиг архатства.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Привычно передёргиваете: у меня не было утверждения, что Талапутта не достиг архатства.


Вы утверждали, что он и есть тот бывший актёр.
А он на этот момент вполне мог уже быть Архатом, ведь:
*Acirūpasampanno* ca panāyasmā tālapuṭo…pe… arahataṃ ahosīti.

К тому же виновник Секхийи 51 бывший актёр(naṭapubbako), а досточтимый был предводителем актёров:
Alattha kho tālapuṭo *naṭagāmaṇi* bhagavato santike pabbajjaṃ, alattha upasampadaṃ.

----------


## Raudex

> Интересно, сколько бывших актёров, бросив шутливую реплику, послужили причиной для введения пункта о шутках за столом? : )


Есть Правило о шутках в адрес 3 Драгоценностей, и есть Правило о запрете шумного приёма пищи. Правило о шутках за столом не припоминаю.  :Wink: 


> Мне кажется, такой был один.


Ну да, безымянный бхиккху-бывший-актёр из Секхийи 51. Звали ли его Талапута? Неизвестно. Ваша догадка лишь гипотеза.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.07.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы утверждали, что он и есть тот бывший актёр.
> А он на этот момент *вполне мог уже быть* Архатом, ведь:
> *Acirūpasampanno* ca panāyasmā tālapuṭo…pe… arahataṃ ahosīti.
> 
> К тому же виновник Секхийи 51 бывший актёр(naṭapubbako), а досточтимый был предводителем актёров:
> Alattha kho tālapuṭo *naṭagāmaṇi* bhagavato santike pabbajjaṃ, alattha upasampadaṃ.


("Предводитель актёров" -- это хорошо: звучит увесисто, хотя по-русски так не говорят. %)
Тем не менее, "вполне мог уже быть" никак не означает "был"...

Владимир, мне неприятно с Вами общаться: ведёте себя некорректно, начиная с постоянного фантазирования и вплоть до передёргивания и лжи. Потому общение в Вами для меня... избыточно. Дальше -- не будет вообще.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Есть Правило о шутках в адрес 3 Драгоценностей, и есть Правило о запрете шумного приёма пищи. Правило о шутках за столом не припоминаю.


Бханте, где логика?
По-Вашему, выходит, что тихонько шутить за столом (на столе, под столом...) по поводу Трёх Драгоценностей не запрещено? : )




> Ну да, безымянный бхиккху-бывший-актёр из Секхийи 51. Звали ли его Талапута? Неизвестно. Ваша догадка лишь гипотеза.


Пояснение: не думаю, что в Сангхе Благословенного было два бывших актёра, склонных к шуткам по поводу Сангхи и т.п.

----------

Raudex (15.07.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ("Предводитель актёров" -- это хорошо: звучит увесисто, хотя по-русски так не говорят. %)
> Тем не менее, "вполне мог уже быть" никак не означает "был"...
> 
> Владимир, мне неприятно с Вами общаться: ведёте себя некорректно, начиная с постоянного фантазирования и вплоть до передёргивания и лжи. Потому общение в Вами для меня... избыточно. Дальше -- не будет вообще.


Как хотите, не общайтесь.
Но даже если сказать по-русски _директор [театральной] труппы_ , то и тогда нельзя сказать, что он _бывший актёр_, так не говорят о бывшем naṭagāmaṇi.

И с чего Вы вообще взяли, что у naṭagāmaṇi Талапуты была склонность шутить по поводу Сангхи.
Вот откуда ?

----------


## Raudex

> Бханте, где логика?
> По-Вашему, выходит, что тихонько шутить за столом (на столе, под столом...) по поводу Трёх Драгоценностей не запрещено? : )


Да нет, я стараюсь быть строгим в формулировках, как вы. А вы написали: "послужили причиной для введения пункта о шутках за столом". Так не запрещено шутить вообще, а только по поводу Трёх Драгоценностях, и безотносительно "стола". "За столом" же запрещено шумно есть. Два разных правила, причём разного класса даже.



> Пояснение: не думаю, что в Сангхе Благословенного было два бывших актёра, склонных к шуткам по поводу Сангхи и т.п.


Я быть может что-то упустил, но Талапута, там где он точно был упомянут по имени, разве шутил про Три Драгоценности? Или вы в принципе не думаете, что за всё время жизни Будды не могло случиться в сангхе двух актёров? Хотя бы из числа 500 подчиненных Талапутты.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.07.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да нет, я стараюсь быть строгим в формулировках, как вы. А вы написали: "послужили причиной для введения пункта о шутках за столом". Так не запрещено шутить вообще, а только по поводу Трёх Драгоценностях, и безотносительно "стола". "За столом" же запрещено шумно есть. Два разных правила, причём разного класса даже.


Под "шутками за столом" у меня имелись в виду шутки именно по поводу Сангхи (и им подобные), за что Будда и осудил монаха, бывшего актёра, обронившего шутку о Сангхе за столом. 




> Я быть может что-то упустил, но Талапута, там где он точно был упомянут по имени, разве шутил про Три Драгоценности? Или вы в принципе не думаете, что за всё время жизни Будды не могло случиться в сангхе двух актёров? Хотя бы из числа 500 подчиненных Талапутты.


Не думаю, повторюсь, что в Сангхе Благословенного было два бывших актёра, *склонных к шуткам по поводу Сангхи и т.п.*
Но понял, что Вы сами думаете иначе. Ну и ладно?
В конце концов -- что это меняет: двое их было, пятеро или всего один? : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не думаю, повторюсь, что в Сангхе Благословенного было два бывших актёра, *склонных к шуткам по поводу Сангхи и т.п.*
>  )



Чтоб так утверждать - нужно минимум два прецедента  с шутками "бывшим актёром" по поводу Сангхи и  т.п.

Есть же лишь один в Sk 51(это же Секхийа 51  , это же Surusurukārakasikkhāpada) c неким  "бывшим актёром"(naṭapubbako) .
Другого прецедента с "бывшим актёром"(naṭapubbako) или "актёром"(naṭo) или naṭagāmaṇi  шутящим по поводу Сангхи - нет, да ещё такого чтоб там упоминалось имя Талапута или как то к нему привязывалось.
Откуда вообще взято, что у Талапуты была склонность к шуткам по поводу Сангхи ?

Где логика, к которой Вы выше взывали ?

----------

Raudex (15.07.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Признаю: с главою актёров дал маху, увлёкшись обобщением... Меа, как говорится, кульпа. %)

----------

Raudex (17.07.2018), Владимир Николаевич (15.07.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

С другой стороны, отдав чуть выше должное логике прямолинейной и отстояв, образно говоря, как бы повинно в покаянном углу, постараюсь отдать должное и логике менее, видимо, очевидной: более, скажем так, ёмкой или объёмной.

1. В несвязанных между собой текстах Канона упоминаются два персонажа: глава труппы актёров Талапута (Талапута сутта) и некий безымянный монах -- бывший актёр (Секхия 51).
2. Талапута  до встречи с Буддой был уверен, что актёры, веселящие и услаждающие людей на праздниках, попадают в обитель смеющихся богов. Однако после краткого общения с Буддой он не только поверил Татхагате (что актёры, имеющие неправильные взгляды и распространяющие их своими артистическими умениями среди людей, перерождаются в аду смеха или среди животных) но и принял Прибежище.

Несколько соображений о психологии глав или начальников.
В общем случае это более или менее волевые и харизматичные люди, не склонные быстро менять своё мнение, потому нужно отдать должное Татхагате, трижды отклонившему вопрос Талапуты. Кроме того, что Будда убедился в желании Талапуты получить ответ, он ещё и несколько разогрел это желание троекратным отказом.

3. Стал ли Талапута, получив долгожданный ответ и приняв Прибежище в Будде, Дхамме и Сангхе, сразу другим человеком, мгновенно очистившись от заблуждений и всевозможных привычек, связанных с актёрством и сценической деятельностью? Не думаю.
В силу этого безымянный монах, обронивший ироническую реплику по поводу шумного питья горячего молока монахами, был, скорее всего, Талапутой, поведшим себя привычно: намереваясь остроумной фразой позабавить присутствующих и получить долю их внимания...

Далее Талапута, вполне возможно, стал не только одним из старейших монахов (если вспомнить Тхерагатху Талапуты), но и арахантом. Но это уже другой разговор.

Для ясности намерения: не хочу никому ничего доказывать. Просто показываю анализ (на основе более глубокой или ёмкой логики) личностей бывшего актёра и/или бывшего главы актёрской труппы.

----------


## Raudex

> Для ясности намерения: не хочу никому ничего доказывать. Просто показываю анализ (на основе более глубокой или ёмкой логики) личностей бывшего актёра и/или бывшего главы актёрской труппы.


В качестве _фэнтази_ предположу, что, _возможно монах из секхий 51_ - кто то из подчинённых Талапуты, последовавший, быть может, вслед за начальником, впечатлившись его поступком. Не столь значительный актёр, второстепенный, звёзд не хватающий, как на былом поприще медийном, так и на последующем духовном, потому он не удостоен был упоминания по имени.

----------


## Юй Кан

Можно и так. : ) Всё равно ничего серьёзно при этом не меняется...
Бханте, а где найти правило с запретом на шутки о Сангхе и т.п.?

----------


## Raudex

> Можно и так. : ) Всё равно ничего серьёзно при этом не меняется...
> Бханте, а где найти правило с запретом на шутки о Сангхе и т.п.?


Так мы ж его вместе обнаружили в Секхийи 51: “na, bhikkhave, buddhaṃ vā dhammaṃ vā saṃghaṃ vā ārabbha davo kātabbo. Yo kareyya, āpatti dukkaṭassā”ti

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.07.2018), Юй Кан (18.07.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Комментарий на данную строфу рассказывает нам абсолютно антиалкогольную историю. Осуждается здесь не сам по себе юмор, а именно развязное и беспечное поведение под влиянием интоксикантов.
> 
> _Visakha was one of the most famous female lay disciples. She was very devoted and generous. Once, some men from Savatthi asked Visakha to be a companion to their wives, who were frivolous and liked to drink alcohol. Their husband hoped that Visakha could have positive influence on them. 
>     Once, the group of women went to the garden. The wives secretly brought some liquor and got drunk. When Visakha found out about it, she was angry and reprimanded them. 
>     At another occasion, the women wanted to go to the garden again. Visakha refused, remembering what happened the last time. So they requested to go to the Jetavana monastery to pay respect to the Buddha. 
>     After arriving at the monastery, the ladies again got drunk from the liquor they brought secretly along. Mara further influenced their minds and the women started to behave shamelessly: they were dancing, singing and jumping about. 
>     When the Buddha saw this, he used his supernormal powers. He let the room get dark and illuminated the sky with rays of strong light. The women were frightened and awed at the same time. They got sober quickly. 
>     The Buddha admonished them for their behavior and for getting drunk. He told them that drinking alcohol brings pain and unhappiness, it clouds our minds and then we are more likely to get under influence of evil passions. 
>     At the end of the discourse, all the ladies were firmly established in the path and returned home mindfully and peacefully._
> ...


Бханте, вот уже есть попытка перевести аppamādo, как "прилежание". (какраз сегодня встретил и вспомнил о Вашем сообщении)
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...2_volovsky.htm
При этом pamādo как "беспечность", и в примечании переводчика: _Appamāda (дословно* "не-беспечность", "не-легкомысленность")_... и далее в примечании довольно интересное объяснение на основе "Комментария".
(возможно также будет интересно, что уважаемый А. Парибок аppamādo переводит как "небеспечность" https://dhamma.ru/canon/kn/dhp/paribok.html)

(_дословно*_  - звёздочка моя, так как имхо: не совсем  ясно почему это именно _дословно_ )

Не знаю случайно ли у Вас в сообщении аppamādo и антиалкогольная история оказались вместе ) , но этимологически pamādo какраз и восходит к значению "опьянённость" хоть употребляется уже и в более широком смысле вне контекста алкогольного опьянения (кмк. можно сравнить с переносным смыслом встречающемся и в русском языке, напр. _опьянён любовью_ )

----------


## Raudex

> (_дословно*_  - звёздочка моя, так как имхо: не совсем  ясно почему это именно _дословно_ )


Полагаю, дословность в том, что переведена отрицающая приставка в слове, т.е. "а-"

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.07.2018)

----------


## Андрей.

Будды шутят. Когда выходят из возраста младенца после второго рождения.

----------


## Дмитрий Михайлов

> Будды шутят. Когда выходят из возраста младенца после второго рождения.


Вы вспомнили свою Душу и Имя свое ?

----------


## Андрей.

> Вы вспомнили свою Душу и Имя свое ?


можно я не буду отвечать на этот вопрос ? Не пришло еще нужное время. И в ближайшие полгода тоже это время не наступит.

----------


## Дмитрий Михайлов

> можно я не буду отвечать на этот вопрос ? Не пришло еще нужное время. И в ближайшие полгода тоже это время не наступит.


Кроме Имени Духовного у Души есть и Вечное Имя.
И вспоминаешь это когда проходишь на те Небеса откуда Душа пришла на условно 1ые Небеса.
Место откуда души уходят на новое воплощение.

Для тех кто встал на путь пробуждения много мелких деталей в самом низу странички https://vk.com/id185961185.
Мелкие детали помогут соткать полную картину из тонкого.

----------


## Андрей.

> Кроме Имени Духовного у Души есть и Вечное Имя.
> И вспоминаешь это когда проходишь на те Небеса откуда Душа пришла на условно 1ые Небеса.
> Место откуда души уходят на новое воплощение.
> 
> Для тех кто встал на путь пробуждения много мелких деталей в самом низу странички https://vk.com/id185961185.
> Мелкие детали помогут соткать полную картину из тонкого.


у меня очень старый телефон. На нем нет приложения вконтакте. Он кнопочный. То что доводите до людей изменения по библии, то это хорошо. Например до 3 века в христианстве была реинкарнация, но на никейском соборе вселенском было решено убрать реинкарнацию, и уже в 5 веке на вселенском константиопольском соборе реинкарнацию признали ересью. С тех пор бараны живут одной жизнью. Но это мелочи. Дорога наверх, которая в буддизме называется самадхи, в раннем христианстве называлась обожение по благодати, но сегодня об этом уже все забыли. Библейские реки Гисон, Фисон, хиддекель и Ефрат на сегодняшний день именуются Инд, Сатледж, Брахмапутра и Карнали. Гора Синай именуется Кайлас. Христа вначале изображали стоящим на вершине горы Синай, с которой текли четыре реки, а сегодня это заменено на изображение женщины с ребенком. То есть много чего евреи понапутали, и Христа не послушали.

----------


## Дмитрий Михайлов

Самадхи - не есть конечный этап.
Это лишь начало большого пути по сборке своего большого духовного тела.
И на разных уровнях(Небесах) есть свое духовное тело и своя история.

----------


## Алма

> Почему Будды никогда не шутят?


Да ВЕСЬ МИР есть одна большая шутка :Smilie:

----------


## Балдинг

Будда никогда не смеялся.
Он знал -- хорошо смеется тот, кто смеется последним.
И, собрав в кулак волю бодисаттвы, остановился,
Чтобы, уходя последним, рассмеяться,
Сворачивая этот прекрасный мир.

----------


## Ант

А занятно у вас в теме получается... Будда (просветление как Причина) - унылый зануда (как Следствие :Big Grin: )
Можно же другие причины\следствия рассмотреть, в мотивации пошарить...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.05.2019)

----------


## Патрик

А откуда вообще взялось мнение, что, те кто обладают высокой степенью реализации, не могут пошутить. Хотя и без того постоянно испытывают высшую, ни с чем не сравнимую радость. Ведь, например, первая ступень Ботхисаттв(если не ошибаюсь) и характеризуется этой невозможной радостью. Другое дело и ум при этом ясный.
Это мы тут сидим в "безнадеге",я-точно.)
Я не думаю, что в конечном счете, запредельное просветление-это и потеря чего-то. Нет, просто к капле добавляется океан. То есть круг возможностей наоборот более широкий, а не отказ от радости. Но это непростая тема, чуши всякой легко наговорить, значит, тоже обязательно ИМХО)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> А откуда вообще взялось мнение, что, те кто обладают высокой степенью реализации, не могут пошутить. Хотя и без того постоянно испытывают высшую, ни с чем не сравнимую радость. Ведь, например, первая ступень Ботхисаттв(если не ошибаюсь) и характеризуется этой невозможной радостью. Другое дело и ум при этом ясный.
> Это мы тут сидим в "безнадеге",я-точно.)
> Я не думаю, что в конечном счете, запредельное просветление-это и потеря чего-то. Нет, просто к капле добавляется океан. То есть круг возможностей наоборот более широкий, а не отказ от радости. Но это непростая тема, чуши всякой легко наговорить, значит, тоже обязательно ИМХО)


В Карма Кагью например юмор любят. Даже на объяснениях серьезных практик порой покатываются со смеха.

Особо серьезных не любят, так как они зачастую хотят контролировать людей. Такие быстро сдуваются

----------


## Патрик

> В Карма Кагью например юмор любят. Даже на объяснениях серьезных практик порой покатываются со смеха.
> 
> Особо серьезных не любят, так как они зачастую хотят контролировать людей. Такие быстро сдуваются


Я вообще считаю, что добродушный смех-естественная потребность человека.

----------


## Игорь Ю

мнение что актер попадает в ад, это, конечно, интригует, но это звучит как весьма категорическое высказывание да и словно от людей, которые не умеют читать между строк, воспринимают буквально вещи, которые куда сложнее, чем кажется на первый взгляд.
актер - самая не-эгоистичная профессия в мире. На чем основано утверждение? На самом деле, я увидел как-то случайно лекцию, которая вела Джуди Фостер, состоявшая актриса, из признанных. Она говорила в интервью одному американскому телеканалу на лекции для студентов, что еще изучая метод Станиславского в ВУЗ-ах США (там около Бродвея) есть подтексты, что актер должен уметь играть все, первые роли они соглашаются почти на любые, пока не состоялись. Начинающему актеру сильно мешает эгоцентричность, опытный актер уже её практически лишен, и может выбирать роли, или отказываться от ролей с большими гонорарами по личным причинам. Так они совсем не обязаны соответствовать тем образам, которые меняют, даже если в них верят. А верить в образ нужно, чтобы получилась игра. Желание сыграть смелого героя вместо отрицательного персонажа роли третьего плана, присуще каждому новичку. По-настоящему яркий дебют бывает редким. И всякие "золотые малины" они забирают иногда с подлинным юмором. Так опытный актер - это уже эмоционально развитый и  творчески зрелый человек с глубочайшим опытом самоанализа, где множество акцентуаций получили свою реализацию. Есть и субличности и альтер эго и репертуар и сценическое амплуа. Все эти вещи весьма различаются. У каждого актера есть определенная тенденция тематики, и целевая аудитория, которая его полюбит. В общем полностью не-эгоистическая профессия, когда это профессионал. 

Лишь в общих чертах иллюстрирую. На эту тему целые лекции проводились.

так есть целая плеяда актеров-буддистов: Ричард Гир, Чак Норрис, Сигал (и другие). По какой причине они должны попадать в ад, я не знаю. Вроде детей в подвале не сжигают. По крайней мере ФБР не подтверждает.

вот примерно так можно выразить по Шекспиру:
"Так сладок мед, что, наконец, он горек, избыток вкуса убивает вкус".

----------


## Ляпа

Память как отражение самскар движения сознания-материи и ума в настоящем моменте времени растворяет ум смирением. Свет дня будущего и прошлого через межбровье "отбеливает" желания видимостью причинно-следственных связей. Но это не будда. Будда как  раз шутник он вокруг 24 часа в сутки, а тот кто его помнит шутить не может, потому что память развилок настоящего умерщвляет эмоции. Или я путаю самадхи с чем-то.(благо оно длится около 2 месяцев) Шутить с тем кого помнишь от первого лица когда видишь причинно следственные связи не хочется. Ум гаснет видя самскарные последствия когда Майя-Мара через неверное отождествление вводит в сансарную иллюзию.

----------


## Alex

Санитары! Санитары! На помощь!

----------

Ersh (30.07.2021)

----------


## Юрий Пирогов

=Что за смех , что за радость , когда мир постоянно горит ./Дхаммапада 11.1/.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Санитары! Санитары! На помощь!


Поздно. ..дно

----------


## Кузьмич

Откуда Вы знаете?

P.S. Дурак задает дурацкий вопрос, основанный ни на чом. Другие съедают и постят. Как будто перестали пить коньяк по утрам, простите за сравнение.

----------

Ersh (30.07.2021)

----------


## Ersh

Тема закрыта за баном топикстартера

----------

Alex (30.07.2021)

----------

